# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Cobol Data file to SQL Table conversion

## Monoos

I am a novice in data base designing. I have MS certification in both design, implementation and administration. Can anyone help me provide information regarding converting from Cobol flat files to sql server tables ?
I will be very grateful.. This is my first assignment.. Got to prove myself... help....

----------


## Dano

BOOKS ONLINE...  BCP.  Bulk Copy Program.  
One warning:  After making your *.fmt file it is sometimes easier to change all data types to SQLCHAR.  BCP will still let you put non-char values into appropriate field structures.  If using SQL 7 you should read about DTS Data Transformation Service.
(MS cert hugh?)


------------
Monoos at 7/8/99 2:41:03 PM


I am a novice in data base designing. I have MS certification in both design, implementation and administration. Can anyone help me provide information regarding converting from Cobol flat files to sql server tables ?
I will be very grateful.. This is my first assignment.. Got to prove myself... help....

----------


## {;}

That is a bull.... you CAN NOT pass SQL test if you don&#39;t know how to do this. I can bet on that.


------------
Monoos at 7/8/99 2:41:03 PM


I am a novice in data base designing. I have MS certification in both design, implementation and administration. Can anyone help me provide information regarding converting from Cobol flat files to sql server tables ?
I will be very grateful.. This is my first assignment.. Got to prove myself... help....

----------


## Jagan Rao

SQL Server can&#39;nt recognize cobol flat files. You will have to convert cobol flat files to sequential format with column delimeters and end-of-row <CR> which gives you a text data file. I am sure there are some tools available for this kind of conversion. Also make sure there are no non-printable characters in the text data file.

Then you can use BCP or DTS to export into SQL.

Jagan

----------


## NinjaLord

IRI NextForm has an Eclipse GUI to map data in COBOL and other flat file formats into SQL Server and other RDBs.

----------


## skhanal

Reviving a 15 years old thread  :Big Grin:

----------

